
Army Conducting Black Hawk Operation Around Washington D.C - microdrum
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-07-22/army-lets-slip-that-it-s-conducting-secret-operation-around-d-c
======
dogma1138
The US army trains to protect the political nerve center of the US.

In other shocking news when it rains the ground gets wet.

